

Do you have a growth story? - capex
https://leanpub.com/30growthstories

======
capex
OP here, I am writing this book to document what people have done in the past
when faced with the 'growth' of their startups. My list only goes up to 17 so
far, and I need another 13 great stories to include in the book.

If you have a growth story, send me an email (in profile). It doesn't have to
be a million-dollar story. If you grew from the garage/ side project into a
profitable business, I want to share your story as long as you employed an
original idea to grow. If you have two or more stories, be a co-author.

